# Concealing a weapon in the Florida heat



## Dan

What do you guys do to conceal in the florida heat? I am in the process of getting my permit, and need to decide. Dan


----------



## Shipwreck

Front pocket of cargo pants


----------



## submoa

P99 strongside Fobus paddle, on loose cargo shorts. Mags in cargo pockets. Loose shirt on top. Sandals.

Been lazy and should pick up a Fletch one of these days.


----------



## Baldy

I just use a long tail shirt wearing it out like the rest of these old geesers. I pack a m-36 on a belt slider or a 1911 IWB. Nobodys ever said anything that I know of.:mrgreen:


----------



## benzuncle

The front pocket of my cargo shorts hold my NAA 380 in a Nemesis pocket holster nicely. The outside pouch pocket hides it even more. Don't forget to wear a belt!


----------



## Old Padawan

Phoenix AZ. MUCHO heat not so much humidity.

Jeans or shorts, tank t-shirt and an IWB with a 4 1/4" 1911. 
I can cover it with a T-shirt when wearing a Sky Ops or a USA (both by Galco of course) or a Royal Guar/Summer Comfort/shoulder holster under an open Hawaiian/dickies shirt.

Don’t let the weather dictate what gun you wear.


----------



## gmaske

I grew up in south Florida so I know what you are dealing with. You can almost watch the rust form on metal. Keep it clean and well oiled and the Fobus idea sounds good to me. IWB might be a bit swetty.


----------



## bps3040

I live in humid Houston, Texas and I am going with S & W 642 and pocket carry.


----------



## threeputt

Something small and stainless carried in a SmartCarry rig for very deep concealment. Front pocket or IWB for other times.


----------



## TampaSsgt

I carry a Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP, Satin Nickle finish, in a IWB. All of my shirts are the type that can be worn untucked. As for the heat and persperation.... eh, you get used to it. :smt010


----------



## jacksmatrixxx

emp under loose shirt owb,g26 ankle holster, p32 frt pocket


----------



## JeffWard

P-3AT Right rear/front pocket of anything in an Uncle Mikes #2

or

XD9SC or XD45 4" IWB with an untucked shirt in anything with a belt...

For the "new to carry" guys... When was the last time you noticed a "suspicious bulge" in another guy's waist band... DIDN'T THINK SO.

People will NOT notice, and in FL??? Hell one in ten guys over 40 are carrying... (almost)

Stick with dark colors and prints... White shirts PRINT.

JW


----------



## Spokes

Easy .......any pocket w/a S&W Ti 38 special.
Never leave home without it.


----------



## Dan

Since I started this thread, I got my CCW, and carry my 637 in my right front pocket, in a simple pocket holster. I am so used to it now it is like grabbing my wallet. Cant beat these little J frames for concealment. Dan


----------



## JeffWard

I bumped up to the 4" XD45 Compact IWB when I'm not in "Mr Ward" attire (shirt and tie). When I'm in the office in a security protected/patroled building, in a high-end neighborhood... it's currently off-body-carry of the same XD45C in my briefcase, under my desk.

When I'm dressed lightly, it's still the Kel-Tec, right rear pocket, or my modified Cargo shorts...


















I sewed a line of tan thread from the bottom center of the cargo pocket, up to where the trigger guard meets the grip. Similar stitch up the front edge of the left pocket for a spare mag. PERFECT. $18 shorts. $1.89 thread...

Jeff


----------



## ECHOONE

OWB cross drawer holster @11 O'clock loose fitting Hawiaian shirts,I don't have to worry when or if I bend over,easy and fast to draw,with the baggy print shirt it doesn't print at all,I button 3-4 buttons up from bottom and wear a sleeveless T-shirt under,I never had a problem! It's not like the general public is eyeballing you. PS, carry a full size 1911


----------



## mikecu

*Florida concealed*

g27 strongside Fobus paddle, on loose cargo shorts. Mags in cargo pockets. Loose shirt on top.


----------



## mikecu

*Florida concealed*

Also P232 strongside IWB, on loose cargo shorts. Mags in cargo pockets. Loose shirt on top.


----------



## Retired45

I live here in Tampa and weather is getting hot. I carry daily in shorts and a polo shirt...Colt defender in Sparks summer special II. No one has spotted it yet.


----------



## Steve S

A PM9 and DeSantis pocket holster.


----------



## dondavis3

That's a tough question - people carry in their front pockets - rear pockets - inside the belt with shirt out - on the belt with shirt out - cross draw with cshirt out - horizontial in small of back with shirt out - fanny pack - man purse - shoulder holster with light jacket or vest - you name and someone does it.

I'd just suggest a light / thin gun, it makes it all so much easier.

:smt1099


----------



## Jerrshoe

any small 9mm or j frame in a pocket holster is always a winner. I also carry a glock 36 in a smart carry. Way I figure, even if it prints.......certain things just look bigger, which is nnever a bad thing.


----------



## prevost

Beretta nano in a smart carry every day, NEVER spotted. Smartcarry.com


----------



## FNISHR

An S&W 642 or 638 in a pocket holster works pretty well in hot weather.


----------



## docrocket1967

I just got my license last weekend and I have only carried maybe twice. Not really in a situation I feel I need it too often and I know anything can happen anywhere but Im usually around people I trust for the most part or working and not around people at all. Its funny cause Ward had stated in a earlier post how many guys in Florida have you noticed with a buldge in there shirt....he is right i have yet to notice anyone...I really dont check people out too uch for the most part unless it seems a little suspicious. I carried last night to dinner on my hip and I was nervous for these reasons

1. I am 6 foot 5....now here is the screwed up part...I have a long upper body and short legs. I wear a 30 in length on pants so my upper body is very long so shirts dont really fit right. I throw my arms up in the for something or to reach for something it will be visible.

2. All my clothes are not loose fitting bc I never planned on carrying when purchasing in the past. 

So now I am wearing my bigger Salt Life and Guy Harvey shirts everywhere to conceal better. Its messed up bc a XL is too smal and a XXL is too damn big. Im trying to figure out other options currently at the moment. Cool thing about work is I wear cargo pants, similar to swat or ems would wear... I throw the ole Ruger in the side pockets you have no idea except for the swaying back and forth of the extra weight but still no one has a clue.


----------



## guardrail

Go buy some tall shirts. I'm in the same boat. I'm 6'3" and always have to buy tall shirts. They are usually 2-3" longer.


----------



## docrocket1967

Ya im with ya there man.... Shout out to another tall fella...ya life is easier being tall unless it comes to clothes lol. Like I said though I wear my larger guy harvey and salt life shirts it is working for me currently until I go buy new clothes. Work clothes are great though for me. My uniform shirts are long tailed and go down to just the bottom of my front pockets so if I carry at work there is NO issue there at all. Time for a wardrobe change before too long.


----------



## BADOS45

Glock 27 Gen4 in rear pocket with Glock 10 round mag and loose tee shirt, "like the rest of the old geezers."


----------



## PT111Pro

I don't know the Florida heat, but in the hot south east Texas summer I like the 
https://www.n82tactical.com/


----------



## Silverbullit

Remora w/ Sweat Shield.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

When I cross the border into Florida I have my P99 compact IWB in a Theis EZ Clip Holster or my Shield in a Kusiak Leather holster. Mags are owb in either my generic nylon pouch or my holster store leather mag holder. Heck it's hot enough in South Georgia too!


----------

